# Probleme mit vsftpd nach Update



## Johannes7146 (30. Mai 2012)

Habe gestern mein Ubuntu von 11.10 auf 12.04 LTS hochgezogen.
Dabei wurde auch vsftp aktualisiert. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass die User sich nicht mehr per FTP an ihre Daten kommen.


```
500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
```

Der (Wohnzimmer-)Server ist so konfiguriert, dass jeder user per FTP auch an sein Homeverzeichnis kommt um auch aus dem internet an seine Daten zu kommen. 

Workaround aus dem Internet den ich gefunden habe ist, dem User die Schreibrechte für die oberse Ebende in seinem Homeverzeichnis zu entziehen. Das ist aber natürlich totaler Blödsinn, denn es ist ja SEIN Homeverzeichnis wo er natürlich auch neue Dateien oder Ordner ablegen möchte.

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem bei dem Update gehabt und weiß was zu tun ist?

Hier die config:
/etc/vsftpd.conf

```
# Example config file /etc/vsftpd.conf
#
# The default compiled in settings are fairly paranoid. This sample file
# loosens things up a bit, to make the ftp daemon more usable.
# Please see vsftpd.conf.5 for all compiled in defaults.
#
# READ THIS: This example file is NOT an exhaustive list of vsftpd options.
# Please read the vsftpd.conf.5 manual page to get a full idea of vsftpd's
# capabilities.
#
#
# Run standalone?  vsftpd can run either from an inetd or as a standalone
# daemon started from an initscript.
listen=YES
listen_port=21
#
# Run standalone with IPv6?
# Like the listen parameter, except vsftpd will listen on an IPv6 socket
# instead of an IPv4 one. This parameter and the listen parameter are mutually
# exclusive.
#listen_ipv6=YES
#
# Allow anonymous FTP? (Disabled by default)
anonymous_enable=NO
#
# Uncomment this to allow local users to log in.
local_enable=YES
#
# Uncomment this to enable any form of FTP write command.
write_enable=YES
#
# Default umask for local users is 077. You may wish to change this to 022,
# if your users expect that (022 is used by most other ftpd's)
#local_umask=022
#
# Uncomment this to allow the anonymous FTP user to upload files. This only
# has an effect if the above global write enable is activated. Also, you will
# obviously need to create a directory writable by the FTP user.
#anon_upload_enable=YES
#
# Uncomment this if you want the anonymous FTP user to be able to create
# new directories.
#anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES
#
# Activate directory messages - messages given to remote users when they
# go into a certain directory.
dirmessage_enable=YES
#
# If enabled, vsftpd will display directory listings with the time
# in  your  local  time  zone.  The default is to display GMT. The
# times returned by the MDTM FTP command are also affected by this
# option.
use_localtime=YES
#
# Activate logging of uploads/downloads.
xferlog_enable=YES
#
# Make sure PORT transfer connections originate from port 20 (ftp-data).
connect_from_port_20=YES
#
# If you want, you can arrange for uploaded anonymous files to be owned by
# a different user. Note! Using "root" for uploaded files is not
# recommended!
#chown_uploads=YES
#chown_username=whoever
#
# You may override where the log file goes if you like. The default is shown
# below.
#xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log
#
# If you want, you can have your log file in standard ftpd xferlog format.
# Note that the default log file location is /var/log/xferlog in this case.
#xferlog_std_format=YES
#
# You may change the default value for timing out an idle session.
#idle_session_timeout=600
#
# You may change the default value for timing out a data connection.
#data_connection_timeout=120
#
# It is recommended that you define on your system a unique user which the
# ftp server can use as a totally isolated and unprivileged user.
#nopriv_user=ftpsecure
#
# Enable this and the server will recognise asynchronous ABOR requests. Not
# recommended for security (the code is non-trivial). Not enabling it,
# however, may confuse older FTP clients.
#async_abor_enable=YES
#
# By default the server will pretend to allow ASCII mode but in fact ignore
# the request. Turn on the below options to have the server actually do ASCII
# mangling on files when in ASCII mode.
# Beware that on some FTP servers, ASCII support allows a denial of service
# attack (DoS) via the command "SIZE /big/file" in ASCII mode. vsftpd
# predicted this attack and has always been safe, reporting the size of the
# raw file.
# ASCII mangling is a horrible feature of the protocol.
#ascii_upload_enable=YES
#ascii_download_enable=YES
#
# You may fully customise the login banner string:
ftpd_banner=Willkommen im Wohnzimmer :-)
#
# You may specify a file of disallowed anonymous e-mail addresses. Apparently
# useful for combatting certain DoS attacks.
#deny_email_enable=YES
# (default follows)
#banned_email_file=/etc/vsftpd.banned_emails
#
# You may restrict local users to their home directories.  See the FAQ for
# the possible risks in this before using chroot_local_user or
# chroot_list_enable below.
chroot_local_user=YES
#allow_writeable_chroot=YES
#
# You may specify an explicit list of local users to chroot() to their home
# directory. If chroot_local_user is YES, then this list becomes a list of
# users to NOT chroot().
#chroot_local_user=YES
#chroot_list_enable=YES
# (default follows)
#chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list
#
# You may activate the "-R" option to the builtin ls. This is disabled by
# default to avoid remote users being able to cause excessive I/O on large
# sites. However, some broken FTP clients such as "ncftp" and "mirror" assume
# the presence of the "-R" option, so there is a strong case for enabling it.
#ls_recurse_enable=YES
#
# Debian customization
#
# Some of vsftpd's settings don't fit the Debian filesystem layout by
# default.  These settings are more Debian-friendly.
#
# This option should be the name of a directory which is empty.  Also, the
# directory should not be writable by the ftp user. This directory is used
# as a secure chroot() jail at times vsftpd does not require filesystem
# access.
secure_chroot_dir=/var/run/vsftpd/empty
#
# This string is the name of the PAM service vsftpd will use.
pam_service_name=vsftpd
#
# This option specifies the location of the RSA certificate to use for SSL
# encrypted connections.
rsa_cert_file=/etc/ssl/private/vsftpd.pem
```


----------



## deepthroat (30. Mai 2012)

Hi.

Evtl. wäre dann die allow_writeable_chroot=YES Option das richtige für dich?

Gruß


----------



## Johannes7146 (21. Juni 2012)

allow_writeable_chroot=YES hatte ich bereits schon getestet, daher steht dies auch (auskommentiert) in den config drin.

Ergebnis nach dieser Änderung:


```
Verbindungsversuch fehlgeschlagen mit "ECONNREFUSED - Connection refused by server".
```


----------



## deepthroat (21. Juni 2012)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Ergebnis nach dieser Änderung:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Das ist ja nun ein anderes Problem, da scheint der VSFTPd anscheinend zu laufen.

Steht was im Log?

Gruß


----------



## Termy2007 (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe momentan den gleichen Fehler.

Im Log steht dazu nichts, vsftpd startet gar nicht mehr:

```
500 OOPS: unrecognised variable in config file: allow_writable_chroot
```

genauso wenn man statt allow_writable_chroot allow_writable_root nimmt, was ich auch desöfteren bei der Suche nach dem Problem gefunden habe.

Der Fehler liegt anscheinend bei vsftpd selbst seit Version 2.3.5 (die in 12.04 dabei ist). Ein Downgrade auf version 2.3.4 behebt den Fehler. Zumindest vorerst..

Bisschen blöd, wenn man eine Option zum Deaktivieren der neuen Sicherheitsfunktion bietet, diese dann aber verhindert, dass das Programm startet.. 

Hier der Auszug aus dem Changelog:


> - Add stronger checks for the configuration error of running with a writeable
> root directory inside a chroot(). This may bite people who carelessly turned
> on chroot_local_user but such is life.


----------



## deepthroat (9. Juli 2012)

Termy2007 hat gesagt.:


> Bisschen blöd, wenn man eine Option zum Deaktivieren der neuen Sicherheitsfunktion bietet, diese dann aber verhindert, dass das Programm startet..


Die allow_writable_chroot Option gibt es erst in Version 3.0 von vsftpd.

Eine Option allow_writable_root gibt es nicht.

Hier gibt es einige Workarounds: http://www.benscobie.com/fixing-500-oops-vsftpd-refusing-to-run-with-writable-root-inside-chroot/

Gruß


----------

